# Should i change my handle



## powerplus

Hi all after a lot of thinking i finally got around to selling my indian powerplus
Never rode it as im not tall enough for it and its just sat in the garage for about 10 years since i restored it
Should i keep the powerplus name that everyone knows or change it

Just got lots of engine and other parts to sell now 
All About 101 years old


----------



## JanHank

Keep it, the name that is. 😁


----------



## jiwawa

I'd stick with the one we know. I'd no idea it was an Indian bike anyway 😂


----------



## erneboy

We all know you by that name and it kind of suite the topics you give adivce on most often I think. I say keep it.

By the way just over 100 years ago my Grandmother owned and rode an Indian motorcycle. I don't think she ever mentioned the model.


----------



## jiwawa

erneboy said:


> By the way just over 100 years ago my Grandmother owned and rode an Indian motorcycle. I don't think she ever mentioned the model.


Wow!! What a Granny!!


----------

